# Stanford....



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2012)

Going for the win!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2012)

GAME OVER!!! USC can bite it... Sorry Kiffin and #2 goes down...


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 15, 2012)

USCw #2? Not any more! Love it for Lame Kitten....lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2012)

Preseason #1 by the ESPN homers...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 15, 2012)

the heisman front runner no more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2012)

Without a doubt the game of the day. Stanford owned USC in the second half. I loved watching Lame Kittens ponies get schooled on football.


----------



## Horns (Sep 15, 2012)

ESPN will be crying all week long.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Without a doubt the game of the day. Stanford owned USC in the second half. I loved watching Lame Kittens ponies get schooled on football.




I don't know.. Auburn game was really good too.. This one had WAY more impact... 

Kiffin's BIG BROWN eyes at the end of the game looked like a   little puppy dog crying for a bone.. PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 15, 2012)

Same ole USC....I love it when the pretenders lose...Now espn will jump on the ND band wagon since they are undefeated ....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2012)

horns said:


> espn will be crying all week long.




this!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2012)

4 straight!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2012)

Man, I love College Football.. The field is FULL of folks cheering them on.. Ya just don't see that in any other football...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 15, 2012)

imposter usc is just that...


----------



## BrotherBadger (Sep 16, 2012)

People are calling this a "SHOCKER". Really? Stanford was ranked, playing a night game at home vs a rival they have beaten THE LAST 4 TIMES THEY HAVE PLAYED. It's not a shocker, it's a trend.


----------



## Drexal (Sep 16, 2012)

BrotherBadger said:


> People are calling this a "SHOCKER". Really? Stanford was ranked, playing a night game at home vs a rival they have beaten THE LAST 4 TIMES THEY HAVE PLAYED. It's not a shocker, it's a trend.



Agreed... but ESPN would have you believe (before the game) that USC was the second coming and were marching straight to the championship.  Plus, Stanford wasn't supposed to win this game... without "Luck".


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> imposter usc is just that...



That's hilarious.  If it was an SEC game you guys would all be high-fiving each other because it proved the SEC was such a strong conference and anyone could beat anyone on any given weekend.



Drexal said:


> Agreed... but ESPN would have you believe (before the game) that USC was the second coming and were marching straight to the championship.  Plus, Stanford wasn't supposed to win this game... without "Luck".



If anyone over at ESPN ever watched Stanford play they would have known that they have always been a run first football team.  People threw Stanford under the bus because Luck left, yet Stanford is a very good team top to bottom.  Stanford wasn't just Luck....   

BTW...  USC has only gone undefeated 2 times in the PAC-12 since 2002.  In that same time they have lost only 1 OOC game, and that was a last second loss to Texas in the NC game.  I don't think anyone really wants to at them when it comes to the bowl games, because we know how USC does in OOC games and bowls.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 16, 2012)

Stanford beat them with smash mouth football.  Very physical..

USC is a top 10 team right now but that is about it.   They are hurting on depth and their offense line is very suspect against physical play..

Good game though.   Congrats to the Cardinal..


----------



## duckbill (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll bet Brent "Mushberger" is crying in his cereal bowl this morning. Spoiled brat Lame Kitty is probably choking on his golden spoon, too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> That's hilarious.  If it was an SEC game you guys would all be high-fiving each other because it proved the SEC was such a strong conference and anyone could beat anyone on any given weekend.
> 
> If anyone over at ESPN ever watched Stanford play they would have known that they have always been a run first football team.  People threw Stanford under the bus because Luck left, yet Stanford is a very good team top to bottom.  Stanford wasn't just Luck....
> 
> BTW...  USC has only gone undefeated 2 times in the PAC-12 since 2002.  In that same time they have lost only 1 OOC game, and that was a last second loss to Texas in the NC game.  I don't think anyone really wants to at them when it comes to the bowl games, because we know how USC does in OOC games and bowls.



Well, you got me there. However, I really had no idea what the Stanford team was gonna be like this year. We've heard nothing about them from the media, while USC got all the love.
It was a great game and worth staying up to watch the ending.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't think anyone really knows.  Even when they had Luck they were kind of under everyone's radar.  Last year they were the best top 10 team nobody cared about.  It wouldn't surprise me to have a mess at the top of the PAC-12 this year.  I think Oregon, Stanford, and USC could all beat each other.  I have to say though, of the 3 USC has looked the least impressive up till this point, and who knows, Stanford might just be really, really good.  It's hard not to root for them since they are a smart kid school with a pretty darn clean athletic program.  Not sure it should even be legal for them to kick your tail on the football field and then go score a 1500 on the SAT.  Football players aren't supposed to be athletic AND smart!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 16, 2012)

JJ, I've watched Stanford the past 3 years, they are well coached, physical, more physical than any Pac-12 team, especially in the line play.
They aren't as quick in the back 7 as some of the SEC top teams, but they are rarely out of position.

USC, like Michigan is the victim of media hype...they have good looking QB's who put up impressive stats, they are "traditional powers", and make for good story lines, but neither team has the horses to compete at the top for the whole season...for different reasons.
BAMA may not be as good as folks are saying, I heard one "expert" say ..."who knows, but at the end of this season we may all look back and say that this BAMA D is the best in history"...

BAMA has not been tested yet, there will be 2 maybe three teams coming up who might, but not yet.

p.s. did anyone notice how many teams put up 50+ points yesterday?...a bunch!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't think USC is a victim of media hype.  It's just that the SEC guys seem to think the SEC is the only conference that beats up on each other.  USC manages to lose 1 game nearly every year in the PAC-12, yet they still win nearly all of their OOC games against top opponents in other conferences....    That's what makes me laugh.  If USC had just lost that game in the SEC it would have been because the SEC is so good top to bottom and all the teams beat the snot out of each other every weekend. Yet, for some reason when the exact same thing happens in another conference the top team that loses was "overrated" or had too much media hype!  Thats rediculous.  There is a reason the PAC-12 has had so much success in actual games against the SEC in the BCS era.  USC is a very good football team, but so is Stanford.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> I don't think USC is a victim of media hype.  It's just that the SEC guys seem to think the SEC is the only conference that beats up on each other.  USC manages to lose 1 game nearly every year in the PAC-12, yet they still win nearly all of their OOC games against top opponents in other conferences....    That's what makes me laugh.  If USC had just lost that game in the SEC it would have been because the SEC is so good top to bottom and all the teams beat the snot out of each other every weekend. Yet, for some reason when the exact same thing happens in another conference the top team that loses was "overrated" or had too much media hype!  Thats rediculous.  There is a reason the PAC-12 has had so much success in actual games against the SEC in the BCS era.  USC is a very good football team, but so is Stanford.





Hows the Pac 12 doing this year against the SEC?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

0-2...   But we aren't exactly comparing apples to apples either.  ASU lost a close game at Mizzu and had the chance to win if not for a late interception thrown in the end zone.  ASU hasn't had a winning record in the PAC-12 since 2007.  UW got pounded by LSU, but UW is most likely going to get pounded by the top PAC-12 teams as well.....   The games that tell the story are the games with mid level teams with similar records in each conference play head to head.   LSU blowing out UW means about as much as USC blowing out Arky or Oregon blowing out Tenn......   It's too bad Oregon let UGA out of their 2 game series.  I wanted to see those games.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> 0-2...   But we aren't exactly comparing apples to apples either.  ASU lost a close game at Mizzu and had the chance to win if not for a late interception thrown in the end zone.  ASU hasn't had a winning record in the PAC-12 since 2007.  UW got pounded by LSU, but UW is most likely going to get pounded by the top PAC-12 teams as well.....   The games that tell the story are the games with mid level teams with similar records in each conference play head to head.   LSU blowing out UW means about as much as USC blowing out Arky or Oregon blowing out Tenn......   It's too bad Oregon let UGA out of their 2 game series.  I wanted to see those games.



You're not really comparing the PAC12 to the SEC are you?? We could go down the list putting the SEC's #1 team against the Pac's #1 and go down the list with 2, 3, and so on and you guys would loose EVERY game...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

No we wouldn't!!!!  Many of those games have been played already.  Did you not read the article I posted In an earlier thread that compared the head to head games between the PAC-12 and SEC!  Would you like me to post it again for reference just to prove you wrong?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> No we wouldn't!!!!  Many of those games have been played already.  Did you not read the article I posted In an earlier thread that compared the head to head games between the PAC-12 and SEC!  Would you like me to post it again for reference just to prove you wrong?



Been played already... Not what I said.. Right now as each conference sits. You have USC, Oregon, Stanford and NO one else.. Bama, LSU and UGA could take care of those 3 right there... You can say what you want or post someone else's opinion but as it sits right now the SEC is the best conference, PERIOD! So I guess everyone is sports is wrong when they say that too..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Been played already... Not what I said.. Right now as each conference sits. You have USC, Oregon, Stanford and NO one else.. Bama, LSU and UGA could take care of those 3 right there... You can say what you want or post someone else's opinion but as it sits right now the SEC is the best conference, PERIOD! So I guess everyone is sports is wrong when they say that too..



As it currently sits the SEC leads the PAC-12 in victories 70-42-7 (.618). But that is based on bowl selection and I actually said let them play as they stand in each conference..

Arizona vs Florida
Arizona State vs Missouri
California vs Tennessee
Colorado vs Vanderbilt
Oregon vs LSU
Oregon State vs Auburn
Stanford vs UGA
UCLA vs Gamecocks
USC vs Bama
Utah vs Texas A&M
Washington vs Arkansas (with a healthy QB)
Washington State vs Miss State

Look at these matchups.. I could give you 2 wins in this scenario but I see A LOT of blowouts on our side also..


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Your kidding right?  Most of those are tossups. I don't see a single blowout with the exception of Vandy vs Colorado.

AZ vs UF......................   Toss up
ASU vs Mizzou...........  Toss up..  ASU won last year in OT and Mizzu win this year when ASU threw an INT in the end one at the end of the game.  ASU would win at home and Mizzu at Mizzu.
Cal vs Tenn.............   Cal, they have already gone head to head and they split.  TN is 1-4 lately against the PAC-12
CO vs Vandy.........  Vandy. CO sucks
Oregon vs LSU........LSU in a close game at LSU, Oregon in a close game at Autzen.
OSU vs Auburn....    OSU in what could easily be a blowout
Stanford vs UGA......Stanford in a good game.  UGA struggled against ASU a couple years ago when ASU wasn't very good.  ASU was a blocked field goal from beating UGA.  Stanford is a heck of a lot better than ASU.
UCLA vs Cocks........ Last year, Cocks. This year UCLA
USC vs Bama........... Right now Bama...  USC looked bad but they always do that in the PAC-12 oncea year.  Bama looks good.
Utah vs A&M............Utah..  Last time they played Utah blew them out.
Washington vs Arky...  I honestly have no idea. Arky's offense is pretty good with their starting QB but their D is not impressive at all.  I'd lean towards UW. Because they could score vs Arkys D, and score often.
WAZU vs Miss State....  Again, no idea.  Could go either way.

The only blowout I see besides CO would probably be OSU vs AU.  Auburn is struggling this year.  In a normal year I'd most likely pick AU, but every couple years OSU puts together a heck of a team.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's the problem.  It's all perception.  UGA would lose to Oregon, Stanford and USC..  Read this article very carefully, and look at the ACTUAL head to head results in the BCS era.  Everything I argue is off actual results.  And these can't be disputed, because the games have been played.

Argue these results!!!

Oregon vs. LSU is the premier game of the glorious first week (aren’t they all?) of college football, picking up where last season left off.
The SEC vs. the Pac-10 … or, as we should say now, the Pac-12.
The conferences don’t often play against each other, magnifying the bragging rights for each such matchup. Last season’s BCS national championship game between Auburn and Oregon was the first time the leagues had played in the postseason since the 1989 Freedom Bowl.
Starting with the 2000 season — isn’t that a large enough sample size? — there have been a smattering of regular-season meetings, including five pitting ranked teams against each other (plus the BCS title game).
The biggest regular-season game, by the rankings: No. 8 USC at No. 6 Auburn to start the 2003 season. The Trojans won 23-0 and went on to win the AP national championship.
This week’s game is bigger: Oregon is ranked third, LSU is fourth.
Who has fared better in the head-to-head matchups between the leagues?

Probably to the surprise of those in the South, the correct answer is the Pac-12.
There has been a disconnect between perception and reality when it comes to the two leagues. They have met 22 times since 2000, with the Pac-12 winning 12 of them.
Let’s look deeper.
The SEC was favored to win 13 of those 22 games … but won only nine times as the favorite.
Overall, the Pac-12 is 14-6-2 against the spread in its last 22 games against the SEC.
Head-to-head or against the spread, the Pac-10 comes out ahead.
Here is the breakdown of those 22 games:
Year	 Matchup	 Result	 Spread
2000	 No. 3 Alabama at UCLA	 UCLA, 35-24	 Alabama by 7
2001	 No. 17 UCLA at No. 25 Alabama	 UCLA, 20-17	 Alabama by 2
2002	 Auburn at No. 19 USC	 USC, 24-17	 USC by 7
2002	 Mississippi State at No. 15 Oregon	 Oregon, 36-13	 Oregon by 13
2003	 No. 13 LSU at Arizona	 LSU, 59-13	 LSU by 11
2003	 No. 8 USC at No. 6 Auburn	 USC, 23-0	 Auburn by 3
2003	 Oregon at Mississippi State	 Oregon, 42-34	 Oregon by 3
2004	 Oregon State at No. 4 LSU	 LSU, 22-21, OT	 LSU by 18
2005	 No. 5 LSU at No. 15 Arizona State	 LSU, 35-31	 ASU by 1
2005	 Arkansas at No. 1 USC	 USC 70-17	 USC by 30
2006	 Arizona at No. 8 LSU	 LSU, 45-3	 LSU by 15
2006	 No. 9 Cal at No. 23 Tennessee	 Tennessee, 35-18	 Cal by 2
2006	 No. 6 USC at Arkansas	 USC, 50-14	 USC by 7
2006	 Washington State at No. 4 Auburn	 Auburn, 40-14	 Auburn by 14
2007	 No. 15 Tennessee at No. 12 Cal	 Cal, 45-31	 Cal by 6
2008	 No. 18 Tennessee at UCLA	 UCLA, 27-24 (OT)	 Tennessee by 7.5
2008	 No. 3 Georgia at Arizona State	 Georgia, 27-10	 Georgia by 7
2009	 No. 11 LSU at Washington	 LSU, 31-23	 LSU by 17.5
2009	 UCLA at Tennessee	 UCLA, 19-15	 Tennessee by 8
2009	 Arizona State at No. 21 Georgia	 Georgia, 20-17	 Georgia by 7
2010	 No. 7 Oregon at Tennessee	 Oregon, 48-13	 Oregon by 10.5
2011	 No. 2 Oregon vs. No. 1 Auburn	 Auburn, 22-19	 Auburn by 3


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Your kidding right?  Most of those are tossups. I don't see a single blowout with the exception of Vandy vs Colorado.
> 
> AZ vs UF......................   Toss up
> ASU vs Mizzou...........  Toss up..  ASU won last year in OT and Mizzu win this year when ASU threw an INT in the end one at the end of the game.  ASU would win at home and Mizzu at Mizzu.
> ...



Like I said before.. Talking about now, this year, not the last whatever.. UGA vs Stanford? Comparing a game a couple of years ago against Arizona.. UGA could go against USC.. The trojans got thrown around by a mediocre defense last night.. UGA's defense would sling him around like a rag doll this year and Jarvis Jones would probably end up taking Barkley out of the game. It is all perception and I'm looking at paper.. In the matchups I gave. What "Perception" would Vegas have on the odds.. The top 4 SEC teams (2 from East and 2 from West) could take the top 4 teams in the Pac 12. It's all "Perception" but I would take the SEC over anyone in the country in head to head matchups. The one's that have been played in your post were a lot of ranked teams vs unranked teams. At the end of the day the SEC has the winning percentage 70-42-7 (.618) and that is Fact and not perception.. You can take it back to 2000 when USC had their run but let's take it to the beginning with.... 70-42-7 (.618) which shows the SEC is a better conference.. If you ask any of the so-called experts they would laugh you off if you said the PAC 12 was a better conference. Our players are bigger, faster and stronger.


And Bama would beat USC 10 out of 10 times even if they started playing tomorrow. Barkley would feel like Colt Brennan after the Sugar Bowl against UGA in each of those games..


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like I said before.. Talking about now, this year, not the last whatever.. UGA vs Stanford? Comparing a game a couple of years ago against Arizona.. UGA could go against USC.. The trojans got thrown around by a mediocre defense last night.. UGA's defense would sling him around like a rag doll this year and Jarvis Jones would probably end up taking Barkley out of the game. It is all perception and I'm looking at paper.. In the matchups I gave. What "Perception" would Vegas have on the odds.. The top 4 SEC teams (2 from East and 2 from West) could take the top 4 teams in the Pac 12. It's all "Perception" but I would take the SEC over anyone in the country in head to head matchups. The one's that have been played in your post were a lot of ranked teams vs unranked teams. At the end of the day the SEC has the winning percentage 70-42-7 (.618) and that is Fact and not perception.. You can take it back to 2000 when USC had their run but let's take it to the beginning with.... 70-42-7 (.618) which shows the SEC is a better conference.. If you ask any of the so-called experts they would laugh you off if you said the PAC 12 was a better conference. Our players are bigger, faster and stronger.
> 
> 
> And Bama would beat USC 10 out of 10 times even if they started playing tomorrow. Barkley would feel like Colt Brennan after the Sugar Bowl against UGA in each of those games..



Well....  Head to head in the BCS era just doesn't show that now does it????  UGA would beat Stanford like they beat Boise State last year........    Oh wait!!!    Never mind!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2012)

Bama kills USC, Oregon and Stanford. Any day, anytime. Same for LSU. Uga might win 1 of these 3. Stanford is a much better team than Uga.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Well....  Head to head in the BCS era just doesn't show that now does it????  UGA would beat Stanford like they beat Boise State last year........    Oh wait!!!    Never mind!




Oh, I'm sorry college football didn't start when the BCS era began.. Oh wait, the BCS era is about to come to an end so are we going to throw the BCS era out the window when that happens? You say head to head but YOU only want to look at the last 12 years... Facts are facts and the fact is the SEC overall (games played) which is what you are comparing, the PAC-12 has a losing record.. Like I said before, I was comparing teams to this year! UGA has arguably one of the best D's in the nation and we still haven't got all of our D on the field.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

And you'd still lose to Stanford!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama kills USC, Oregon and Stanford. Any day, anytime. Same for LSU. Uga might win 1 of these 3. Stanford is a much better team than Uga.



Which one would they "Might" win?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> And you'd still lose to Stanford!



In Chess and Jeopardy...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> In Chess and Jeopardy...



UGA's SEC winning percentage against the SEC since 2007......  .650%................  UGA's non-conference winning percentage against other BCS schools.....  .636%

You might not want to schedule BCS schools in Non-Conference games.


----------



## gin house (Sep 16, 2012)

SO Cal is unproven as they are every year.  They ought to have to play at least one SEC game every year.  I say BAMA and LSU would  both go 3-0 against those three.   I say UGA has a better defense but i couldnt say theyd win any of those games.  How you lose five games against ranked teams, get crushed in the SEC ch. game then lose your bowl game all to go on to be a preseason #7?  Id still have to pull for the dawgs in those matchups either way.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> UGA's SEC winning percentage against the SEC since 2007......  .650%................  UGA's non-conference winning percentage against other BCS schools.....  .636%
> 
> You might not want to schedule BCS schools in Non-Conference games.



Are you a fan of a certain school or the pac 12? I pull for UGA. I don't make myself feel better just cause my team plays in a conference that wins NC's.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Which one would they "Might" win?


USC. Go dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> And you'd still lose to Stanford!




Let's look at the numbers and where each team is better than the other. 

Passing - UGA
Rushing - UGA
Receiving - UGA 
Returning - UGA 
Kicking - UGA
Punting - Stanford (you actually punt more than we do and we've scored 10 more TD's than Stanford)
Defense - UGA 

You are more than welcome to go to ESPN and compare but on paper UGA is a much better team.. Those are the facts..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2012)

gin house said:


> SO Cal is unproven as they are every year.  They ought to have to play at least one SEC game every year.  I say BAMA and LSU would  both go 3-0 against those three.   I say UGA has a better defense but i couldnt say theyd win any of those games.  How you lose five games against ranked teams, get crushed in the SEC ch. game then lose your bowl game all to go on to be a preseason #7?  Id still have to pull for the dawgs in those matchups either way.


Are you trying to say that UGA gets special treatment from the media?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> You might not want to schedule BCS schools in Non-Conference games.




You guys might actually want to play other ranked teams before worrying about what UGA does in the non conference games..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Are you trying to say that UGA gets special treatment from the media?



No, he's still upset cause they didn't get to the dome last year..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> USC. Go dawgs.



Alright then.. Let me correct my prdictions from earlier.. UGA vs USC and Bama vs Stanford..


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Look man.  I worry about UGA. I don't want to see you guys lose to the likes of Colorado or UCF again.  Two straight bowl losses don't look good for recruiting!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Alright then.. Let me correct my prdictions from earlier.. UGA vs USC and Bama vs Stanford..



UGA still loses to USC and Bama vs Stanford might be a pretty good game.  I'd love to see Bama and Stanford's lines go head to head.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Look man.  I worry about UGA. I don't want to see you guys lose to the likes of Colorado or UCF again.  Two straight bowl losses don't look good for recruiting!




Don't worry about us... Where exactly is your team ranked??


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don't worry about us... Where exactly is your team ranked??



Last time I checked, about the same as Colorado was when they beat you two years ago.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Two straight bowl losses don't look good for recruiting!



And on the recruiting.. We're in the top 10 every year... 

It's just a southern thing... You wouldn't understand..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Last time I checked, about the same as Colorado




So you don't have any DAWG in the fight... 
I think you have bigger things to worry about like winning a game...


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> I don't think USC is a victim of media hype.  It's just that the SEC guys seem to think the SEC is the only conference that beats up on each other.  USC manages to lose 1 game nearly every year in the PAC-12, yet they still win nearly all of their OOC games against top opponents in other conferences....    That's what makes me laugh.  If USC had just lost that game in the SEC it would have been because the SEC is so good top to bottom and all the teams beat the snot out of each other every weekend. Yet, for some reason when the exact same thing happens in another conference the top team that loses was "overrated" or had too much media hype!  Thats rediculous.  There is a reason the PAC-12 has had so much success in actual games against the SEC in the BCS era.  USC is a very good football team, but so is Stanford.



I think USC is good, maybe top ten, definitely not top 5, Stanford has shown how to beat USC for a while now.
USC matches up well with Oregon...USC's line is strong enough to disrupt Oregon's offense somewhat, and USC has a good enough Offense to put up points through the air with key match ups at receiver, i.e. tall fast vs. Oregon's undersized DB's,...so when these two meet, who knows?

Oregon may well win the pac-12,...but I think the ducks would be hard pressed to beat LSU, BAMA and maybe even UGA...based just on what I've seen so far, things can change.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> And on the recruiting.. We're in the top 10 every year...
> 
> It's just a southern thing... You wouldn't understand..




Your right.  I don't understand.  How do you finish in the top ten in recruiting and never finish in the top 10 in rankings.?   I don't understand that!    

Btw.  That BSU team UGA got beat up by last year, NEVER finishes in the top 10 in recruiting.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I think USC is good, maybe top ten, definitely not top 5, Stanford has shown how to beat USC for a while now.
> USC matches up well with Oregon...USC's line is strong enough to disrupt Oregon's offense somewhat, and USC has a good enough Offense to put up points through the air with key match ups at receiver, i.e. tall fast vs. Oregon's undersized DB's,...so when these two meet, who knows?
> 
> Oregon may well win the pac-12,...but I think the ducks would be hard pressed to beat LSU, BAMA and maybe even UGA...based just on what I've seen so far, things can change.



That's probably not a bad assessment.  But the last couple years Stanford has been the team with the dominate lines.  Yet Oregon has pummeled Stanford.  Oregon played like crud against LSU last year. They gave up the ball 4 times, yet still only lost by 13.  LSU scored 20 points off Oregon turnovers.  Take away Oregons turnovers, and they win the game.  But that was last year.  Oregon is better this year.  In all honesty, I'd put LSU, Bama, and Oregon all on the same level.  Then I'd out USC and Stanford, followed by UGA.  But USC started off slow last year as well and was playing the best FB in the PAC-12 at the end of he season.   Theres a lot of season to go, and a lot of teams will get better, and some will get worse.

As of right now, Bama scares me.  They look really, really good.  Might be one of those teams where you look back and realize they were one of the best all time.  Kinda like USC in 2003-2004.  Nebraska in 98-99 (I think those were the years) and a couple other teams.  Nick Saban is a heck of a coach.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Btw.  That BSU team UGA got beat up by last year, NEVER finishes in the top 10 in recruiting.




And Boise only has to worry about playing 1 game a year.. Unless you count all of those other teams that end in "State".. Utah beat Bama so I guess they are a better team too??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> As of right now, Bama scares me.  They look really, really good.  Might be one of those teams where you look back and realize they were one of the best all time.  Kinda like USC in 2003-2004..




USC paid for the best players too in those years...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Boise only has to worry about playing 1 game a year.. Unless you count all of those other teams that end in "State".. Utah beat Bama so I guess they are a better team too??



And UGA only needed one game to shut everyone up!   Oopsie!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> And UGA only needed one game to shut everyone up!   Oopsie!



The thing is.. In the SEC there isn't just one game.. We played in our conference championship last year.. Again, what did your team do?? You should really give it up.. You are bringing a knife to a gun fight.. 

You west coast guys should stick to what you do best.. Surfing and making the Twilight Vampire movies..


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Your right, you did.  You lost to BSU yet still played in the SEC Championship game.  Then you lost to Michigan State to go 3-2 in out of conference games and 2-2 vs BCS teams.... WOW!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unless you count all of those other teams that end in "State"..



Oh wait... You know all about that.. Your only victories came off of teams that end with "State"... 


Now, I know why you are the way you are..


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2012)

great goobly joobly......
The west coast crips and the east coast bloods are at it again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now, I know why you are the way you are..



A West coast sympthasizer...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh wait... You know all about that.. Your only victories came off of teams that end with "State"...
> 
> 
> Now, I know why you are the way you are..



Seriously?  Thats all you got?  Didn't you lose to Boise "state"?  And lose badly?  UGA "might" be the #4 team in the PAC-12.  My guess is they would probably tie for #4.  Unless they had to play Colorado!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> great goobly joobly......
> The west coast crips and the east coast bloods are at it again.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2012)

The left coast sucks!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> great goobly joobly......
> The west coast crips and the east coast bloods are at it again.



It's Sunday and my wife is in a class all weekend.  What else is there to do!  Haha.  Don't make me bring up UCLA!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2012)

After reading as much of this as i can stand.....
Bama is strong but has definite area's of concern. LSU finally has a quarterback and looks stronger than last year. Stanford looked good on both offense and defense, USC's offense was uncharacteristically random last night. Oregon this year looks like Oregon every year. Rip roaring offense and a fair defense.
 So far the SEC looks to be having a down year as far as top to bottom strength. Quite a few more losses to OOC opponents than usual, and lots of question marks.
I'm fairly confident that Bama could beat USC, and probably Stanford as well. Both those schools play our style of ball. However, the Ducks pass offense would be a nightmare for us with our young secondary. 
 I'm still an SEC Homer, but I think there is a fair amount of equally talented programs this year.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

Rhbama....  There is absolutely no room on this thread for a rational, well thought out post.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Rhbama....  There is absolutely no room on this thread for a rational, well thought out post.



My bad.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Rhbama....  There is absolutely no room on this thread for a rational, well thought out post.




Nope! My wife isn't home either...


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 16, 2012)

I gotta say, its fun to talk smack and have guys not take it too seriously.  There has been many guys in the past kicked off GON because they couldn't tell the difference.  With that said.....  The SEC SUCKS!!!!!

Gotta go now. Wife's almost home!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2012)

She must not like Pac 12 either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2012)

riprap said:


> She must not like Pac 12 either.




Do you blame her?? She was in class in the South to get a real education...


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> After reading as much of this as i can stand.....
> Bama is strong but has definite area's of concern. LSU finally has a quarterback and looks stronger than last year. Stanford looked good on both offense and defense, USC's offense was uncharacteristically random last night. Oregon this year looks like Oregon every year. Rip roaring offense and a fair defense.
> So far the SEC looks to be having a down year as far as top to bottom strength. Quite a few more losses to OOC opponents than usual, and lots of question marks.
> I'm fairly confident that Bama could beat USC, and probably Stanford as well. Both those schools play our style of ball. However, the Ducks pass offense would be a nightmare for us with our young secondary.
> I'm still an SEC Homer, but I think there is a fair amount of equally talented programs this year.



I agree, I think we are a little over-hyped right now,...we've not been tested, Michigan is an average team, and Arkansas is in shambles right now.

The Offense has impressed me, the line obviously, and AJ could possibly end up as the best QB in the conference...if he doesn't implode, the RB's are deep and very capable, and our freshmen receivers are not only fast, but they can run precise routes and catch?! 
Defense...still some ? to be answered and not just in the secondary.
The line is stout, but I've not been too impressed with our rush off the corners.
We've shown a propensity to be vulnerable on middle crossing routes( which is an Oregon staple)and a blown coverage or two on the deep ball(not an Oregon strength)
I've only seen Oregon and LSU highlights, so don't really have a feel for their teams just yet.
Like I said pre-season,...I thought that our offense would be much more balanced(even though we were very balanced the last two years)and have the ability to make explosive plays in the passing game, but I felt like the D would have issues adjusting with out the Hightowers and BArron's as captains.

I'm not over looking anyone, but I think that LSU is the only real threat(not saying that BAMA won't trip up on Mizzou or Miss St.) and I truly think we've got their number.
Would love to Play Oregon for all the Marbles.

The Gators look impressive.
Who knows about the Dawgs?
USCe is a crapshoot, if the QB goes down for good, they will have a tough time of it.

I agree, top to bottom the sec looks a tad weaker this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> I agree, I think we are a little over-hyped right now,...we've not been tested, Michigan is an average team, and Arkansas is in shambles right now.
> 
> The Offense has impressed me, the line obviously, and AJ could possibly end up as the best QB in the conference...if he doesn't implode, the RB's are deep and very capable, and our freshmen receivers are not only fast, but they can run precise routes and catch?!
> Defense...still some ? to be answered and not just in the secondary.
> ...


Not sure how you get that. I'm not saying that because I'm a UGA homer either. I may be wrong but I think UT was way over hyped...... UF has a very solid D. They did last year too. Now my Dawgs aint there yet either. The east is weaker no doubt. I do agree that Bama hasnt been tested . Yall will beat Mizzu and you will beat Miss St. the game that will decide the west is against LSU. Mizzu will beat somebody they shouldnt and it will be from the east. So either UF or Carolina will cough up a w to them or maybe both........ I think Mizzu could beat UT, but it will be a culture shock playing in Neyland stadium so I think UT jumps on them early.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure how you get that. I'm not saying that because I'm a UGA homer either. I may be wrong but I think UT was way over hyped...... UF has a very solid D. They did last year too. Now my Dawgs aint there yet either. The east is weaker no doubt. I do agree that Bama hasnt been tested . Yall will beat Mizzu and you will beat Miss St. the game that will decide the west is against LSU. Mizzu will beat somebody they shouldnt and it will be from the east. So either UF or Carolina will cough up a w to them or maybe both........ I think Mizzu could beat UT, but it will be a culture shock playing in Neyland stadium so I think UT jumps on them early.



2 come back wins on the road


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> 2 come back wins on the road



UF had beat UT 6 straight times before they played a snap Sat. Then they made it 7. I see it like they have had our #. It's in Ut's head. Not trying to argue just for the sake of it either. I just think UT was media overload..... Just dont see it.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree, UT is not what the media has suggested,...but they are improved from last season.


----------

